# 1962 Raleigh Gran Sport



## fat tire trader (Jul 18, 2015)

I've almost finished this Gran Sport that I got earlier this year. I still need the correct rear wheel with a Dunlop rim and Racelite hub, and a Brooks Swallow saddle. I might have a good set of Bluemel fenders for it.






More photos can be seen here

http://fattiretrading.com/gransport.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 18, 2015)

you have nice toys


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a blue 23" Gransport frame and fork like my gold one to trade.


----------



## chughes1 (Jul 18, 2015)

*fenders*



fat tire trader said:


> I've almost finished this Gran Sport that I got earlier this year. I still need the correct rear wheel with a Dunlop rim and Racelite hub, and a Brooks Swallow saddle. I might have a good set of Bluemel fenders for it.
> 
> View attachment 226056
> 
> ...




I believe that bike should have plastic/ celluloid white fenders. I have a set . Maybe we can work something out? Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 18, 2015)

That is a beauty,congrats . I looked at your "before" pics,she has come a long way, Great job.


----------



## 2old2race7 (Jul 19, 2015)

That is a nice bike!


----------

